# " انت ابنى دعوتك باسمى انت لى " !!!!



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ما أعذب صوتك يارب و ماأغلظ قلبى و اذناى
ما ارق قلبك يا ألهى انت تنادى ومازلت بعيدا عنك
تكفف دموعى دوما و انا بقساوتى اسيل دموعك انهارا
تمحى عنى المتاعب و تزيل همومى و انا ازيد همومك يوما بعد يوم
تغفر خطاياى و انا ازيدها بحماقتى
أذن لماذا كل هذا الحب منك و انا العاصى و البعيد عنك دوما
فسمعت همسا فى أذناى يقول لى 
" انت ابنى دعوتك باسمى انت لى "
ما اعظم محبتك يا الله توبنى اليك يارب فاتوب 
عرفنى طريق الحق و الحياه لأحيا معك دوما 
 منقول *


----------



## tena.barbie (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مناجاة جميلة جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*



ما اعظم محبتك يا الله توبنى اليك يارب فاتوب 
عرفنى طريق الحق و الحياه لأحيا معك دوما 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اميــــــن 
ميرررررررسى ليكى يا دونا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## maroo maroo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمااااااااااااات جميلة اااااااااوى
ميرررررررسى
ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااركك


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*




شكرا أختنا الغاليه للصلاه الرائعه

الرب يبارككم



​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تأمل رائع يا دونا

مشكورة

سلام الرب معك


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررسى دونا على التأمل الجميل 

وادعوا رب المجد قائلاً

*عرفنى طريق الحق و الحياه لأحيا معك دوما *


ربنا يباركك وسلام المسيح معكِ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> مناجاة جميلة جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك



*ميرررسى على المشاركه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mera22 (2 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كتير الرب معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> اميــــــن
> ميرررررررسى ليكى يا دونا
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

maroo maroo قال:


> كلمااااااااااااات جميلة اااااااااوى
> ميرررررررسى
> ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااركك



*ميرررسى يا ماروو
ربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا استاذى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تأمل رائع يا دونا
> 
> مشكورة
> 
> سلام الرب معك



*الف شكر يا كليموو على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

غصن زيتون قال:


> ميرررسى دونا على التأمل الجميل
> 
> وادعوا رب المجد قائلاً
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخى العزيز  على مرورك المميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير الرب معك



*شكرا على المشاركه 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> *" انت ابنى دعوتك باسمى انت لى "*


 
*"اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم. من منكم إذا سأله ابنه رغيفًا أعطاه حجرًا؟ أو سأله سمكة أعطاه حية؟ فإذا كنتم أنتم الأشرار تحسون العطاء لأبنائكم، فكم بالأحرى أباكم الذي في السماوات يمنح الصالحات للذين يسألونه؟!" (مت 7، 7 – 11).*

*اشكرك ابي على النعم والعطايا...*
*اسألك ربي ان تعطيني القوة في ان اكون شهيدا لاسمك القدوس...*
*موتك على الصليب حرق اكبادي...*
*ساعدني وقويني بروحك الطاهر كي ارضيك...*
*اختي شكرا الصلاة روعة...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*اسمحي لي برفع الصلاة عن نية التائبين...*
*ونطلب من الرب حفظهم من كل شر...*
*الرب معكم...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *"اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم. من منكم إذا سأله ابنه رغيفًا أعطاه حجرًا؟ أو سأله سمكة أعطاه حية؟ فإذا كنتم أنتم الأشرار تحسون العطاء لأبنائكم، فكم بالأحرى أباكم الذي في السماوات يمنح الصالحات للذين يسألونه؟!" (مت 7، 7 – 11).*
> 
> *اشكرك ابي على النعم والعطايا...*
> *اسألك ربي ان تعطيني القوة في ان اكون شهيدا لاسمك القدوس...*
> ...



*ميرررسى على مرورك المميز والمبارك اخى المبارك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------

